# mountain mama roll call



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

i'll be there in my 2007 amgen tour of california jersey

be sure to say "BAS from RBR" or something as i pass you on the hills

planning on heading down tomorrow afternoon

hopefully that rain stays away!!! mountains of misery had a colder start.. looks kind of windy in monterey.

http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/hourbyhour/USVA0514?begHour=6&begDay=215


----------



## lstocks (Apr 9, 2002)

*I'll look for you*

This will be my first Mountain Mama--finally got my wife to let me ride it after I explained away the fatalities in prior years. I don't have that many miles in my legs this summer, but did Mountains of Misery and Assault on Mt. Mitchell, so I hope MM is no worse than those two. Weather may be rain or windy, but the temps in the 70s look like heaven compared to the 90s in the Richmond this week.

I'll probably have something Virginia Tech on, so look for me when you pass!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

lstocks said:


> This will be my first Mountain Mama--finally got my wife to let me ride it after I explained away the fatalities in prior years. I don't have that many miles in my legs this summer, but did Mountains of Misery and Assault on Mt. Mitchell, so I hope MM is no worse than those two. Weather may be rain or windy, but the temps in the 70s look like heaven compared to the 90s in the Richmond this week.
> 
> I'll probably have something Virginia Tech on, so look for me when you pass!



dude i didn't go.

i drove down, picked up my shirt and packet friday night and went back to the hotel. i think the pizza i had from the gas station upset my stomach.

i actually slept pretty well, but when i woke up it felt like i had a hangover and a headache.

so i checked the weather, and saw all the storms, and the very cool temps, and was like screw that. i stayed in bed and and just drove home at 7:30.

not sure how i would have faired with my stomach feeling like crap. i finally felt better after a lo-carb monster for breakfast.

still don't feel right.. been watching the weather all day.. looks like you may have had some sun and more rain.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I wished I'd seen the post before I left for Monterey. Sorry you had trouble with your stomach, you missed a great ride. They delayed the start until 9:00AM which was a good move. The roads were wet for the first 30 miles or so but otherwise great conditions with tolerable temps and no rain. A beautiful ride with tough climbs. I took my singlespeed 44/18 for a little extra challenge. I haven't decided if that was a good idea or not but it was a challenge and I survived. I was toasted by the end, rode it all except the last kicker at the top of hoover (Hill #3). Probably the toughest thing I've done on a bike. I finished in about 7:45. Absolutely beautiful country with excellent support. I'll post a few photos tomorrow if I can walk to the computer.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

VaughnA said:


> I wished I'd seen the post before I left for Monterey. Sorry you had trouble with your stomach, you missed a great ride. They delayed the start until 9:00AM which was a good move. The roads were wet for the first 30 miles or so but otherwise great conditions with tolerable temps and no rain. A beautiful ride with tough climbs. I took my singlespeed 44/18 for a little extra challenge. I haven't decided if that was a good idea or not but it was a challenge and I survived. I was toasted by the end, rode it all except the last kicker at the top of hoover (Hill #3). Probably the toughest thing I've done on a bike. I finished in about 7:45. Absolutely beautiful country with excellent support. I'll post a few photos tomorrow if I can walk to the computer.



after the first few hills with the switchbacks - all the rest of the downhills are very bombable. 

OH well, at least I was able to get my shirt...at least it was a good call by organizers.

Did a lot of other people not show? Last year they had over 300 riders and the parking lot was very full. I had to park around back when I got there.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

It was pretty full. I didn't see anyone driving away or bailing out. There were about 10 of us from Lynchburg and all of us rode. The first two downhills were wet but I still used my mtb skillz to bomb down best I could. After that it dried out and was fine except in a few shady spots. 

I was impressed by my friend Chris, it was his first century and first ride longer than around 70 miles. He came in a few minutes behind me. He said he considered quitting at the bottom of Allgheny II but stuck it out to the end. Heck of a first century.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

VaughnA said:


> It was pretty full. I didn't see anyone driving away or bailing out. There were about 10 of us from Lynchburg and all of us rode. The first two downhills were wet but I still used my mtb skillz to bomb down best I could. After that it dried out and was fine except in a few shady spots.
> 
> I was impressed by my friend Chris, it was his first century and first ride longer than around 70 miles. He came in a few minutes behind me. He said he considered quitting at the bottom of Allgheny II but stuck it out to the end. Heck of a first century.


the first year I did it (3 years ago now, 2006), there were some kids from the trailer home on the left hand side of the road on I believe allegheny 2.. They were running their dirt bikes all up and down the mountain popping wheelies and speeding. Very disrupting. Didn't see them last year thankfully. Definitely no need for that. 

I just went out and did for my punishment 26 miles of about 4,000 ft of climbing. Felt pretty good with more left.. but nothing like Mountain Mama. 

Mountain Mama is a great end of season booster.. I'd have some of my best group rides following the ride.


Was your single speed a free wheel? You had front and rear brakes?


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

bas said:


> the first year I did it (3 years ago now, 2006), there were some kids from the trailer home on the left hand side of the road on I believe allegheny 2.. They were running their dirt bikes all up and down the mountain popping wheelies and speeding. Very disrupting. Didn't see them last year thankfully. Definitely no need for that.
> 
> I just went out and did for my punishment 26 miles of about 4,000 ft of climbing. Felt pretty good with more left.. but nothing like Mountain Mama.
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember the kids at the top, it was Allegheny 1, some other kids were throwing rocks at the riders as well. No problems this year. I was dissapointed the cop at the Monterey city limit wasn't there. I love blowing past him doing 40 in a 25. 

I had a freewheel and full brakes, I'm stupid. Not crazy!

Ride Report


----------

